# Business Card...New Design...want C&C



## sonny_c (Mar 27, 2009)

This redesign is long over due!  I'd love to get some feedback on the new design.  Love em or hate em...just be honest. Pick your favorite and let me know.  Thanks!



1. Front






1. Back








2. Front





2. Back








3. Front





3. Back








4. Front





4. Back








5. Front





5. Back


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 27, 2009)

#5: Nice splitting of "Game Time" and "Photography"; Bad curve fit with GTP logo.
#3: Fine to split title from details; Very good curve fit with DTP logo.

Result: #5 front + #3 back


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 27, 2009)

I like them all, Denis makes some good points. You may be at the point of diminishing returns, don't succumb to the photographer's obsession with perfection. Pick one, get 'em printed, and go shoot something!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 27, 2009)

Forgot to add that the sportswear texture is a nice idea.


----------

